# Shows that don't have unique details



## jcunning1998 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have very few complaints about my Tivo and I've had Tivo forever. The one things that really bugs me is the fact that Tivo cannot figure out when the same show is being played over and over again throughout a week.
This is the case for shows such as, Glenn Beck, Mad Money, Nascar shows on speed, etc... 

I just can't believe that after 10 years someone can't figure out how to figure out if the show is a repeat from earlier in the week or if it is a new one. Just in case no one is really creative in engineering, here are some ways to figure out if you have repeats or not.
1. Let the user specically say, only record once a day, once a week, etc.
2. For shows like Mad Money that play twice a day, take some audio or video snapshots and use these to compare against the newly recorded show. This is basically how I determine if the show is the same or not...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

While waiting for the TiVo engineers to comply with your request  this post may have the work-around that you're looking for.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

richsadams said:


> While waiting for the TiVo engineers to comply with your request  this post may have the work-around that you're looking for.


Thanks for the great suggestion and the clear steps.

I know the answer should be "yes", but I'm just checking. If the guide data first lists a show with the generic data and then later replaces it with more specific data when it becomes available, the real show with the specific data will still record. Right?

Barbeedoll


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> Thanks for the great suggestion and the clear steps.
> 
> I know the answer should be "yes", but I'm just checking. If the guide data first lists a show with the generic data and then later replaces it with more specific data when it becomes available, the real show with the specific data will still record. Right?
> 
> Barbeedoll


That's been my experience, YMMV of course. You might want to post the same question on that thread though. The author, Mr. Tupper, is very good about responding.


----------



## jcunning1998 (Nov 28, 2006)

richsadams said:


> While waiting for the TiVo engineers to comply with your request  this post may have the work-around that you're looking for.


Yep. I've seen that before. This workaround doesn't work for my list of shows. The listing is the same all of the time...


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I don't _always_ blame TiVo, however. Usually, it's the networks that don't publish all of the data. You'd think that a 3-month-old show might have an episode # on it, but apparently the networks choose to pay minimum wage to illiterate employees, so they're unable to indicate the episode #...


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Markell said:


> I don't _always_ blame TiVo, however. Usually, it's the networks that don't publish all of the data. You'd think that a 3-month-old show might have an episode # on it, but apparently the networks choose to pay minimum wage to illiterate employees, so they're unable to indicate the episode #...


It's much more complex than that. Remember, the individual responsible for putting up the content is not the same one who provides the information to Tribune Media. The programming specialist puts out the information at least 2 weeks prior to the Master Control operator serving it up. The two may be in different divisions, and indeed may not even reside in the same time zone. Even with the best of coordination and the best of intent, things can happen, and for one reason or another the content may not be known at the 2 week deadline, or for unforeseeable circumstances may change at the last minute. That said, a competent organization will coordinate very closely between the programming specialists and the Master Control operators through the auspices of the programming director, and the programming department will make a diligent effort to provide information which is as accurate and extensive as possible.


----------

